# What happened? What went wrong? emotional support needed



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

:mecry:My doeling, My sweet annastaysia born this march passed away in the night. We don't know why the only possiblility is that she had the diarreah virus that was going through our herd and we didn't know and didn't catch it in time.
Annastaysia meant ressurection and that what I wish would happen or that new life would come because she died. She was beautiful and fawn brown. Small and delicate she had fought for the first few weeks of her life before she surrendred to the bottle. We had been through so much together. We wrapped her in a old sheet and placed her on a cart until we can bury her tomorrow morning.  Why is life so short? We all loved her and spoiled her but she's no longer with us. Any stories that could cheer me up or at least make me relize that others have gone through this. I need some emotional support. :angelgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We all go through losses. You can give them the best of everything and there will still be losses. :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss.....


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

sniffle :tear:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know sweetie. it's the worst losing a little one. I lost my little guy in December....have no clue why either. 

I'm really so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks so much. We burried her. I'm sorry for your loss too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry.  It is never easy.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

No, I think it would have been easier if we hadn't just thought she was doing great.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I lost my sweetest boy Jax a month ago, he was 13 and was at the vet a couple weeks prior for routine shots and exam. He was in good health . I walked by the goat pen that day to walk my dog which took about a 1/2 hour went into the house, peeked out the window like I always do to check on the goats and he was down. I ran out to his barn, he was laying at the door but he was already gone. I dnt know what happened possibly heart attack because it was so sudden. Besides human life this is the worst sorrow I have ever felt. He was a sweet soul that did not suffer. I will never foget him. The other goats still look and call for him and I can see how much they miss him. always loved never forgotten


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like he had a long happy life. 
I understand how you feel. When I lost my 13 year old Lab a few year back I was devastated. He was my first baby before I had kids. I have lost other pets, but he really made a lasting imprint on my soul. He was more than a pet, he really was my best friend.
I hope you find peace in the happy memories and know that it is okay to feel the sorrow in his loss.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhhh I am so very sorry. They are just so easy to love and hurts that much more when they pass. The last 2 years I lost 3 of my 4 favorite goats and it does not get any easy. The last one I went threw a spell where I swore all giants were good for was breaking my heart. I really don't know what to tell you to cheer you up.....I know....I had baby bunnies last night and you can have one . (Did that get a little smile?)


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Giants, haha. :lol: Typo, I know;  autocorrect?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Ohhhh I am so very sorry. They are just so easy to love and hurts that much more when they pass. The last 2 years I lost 3 of my 4 favorite goats and it does not get any easy. The last one I went threw a spell where I swore all giants were good for was breaking my heart. I really don't know what to tell you to cheer you up.....I know....I had baby bunnies last night and you can have one . (Did that get a little smile?)


 I am so sorry I haven't been paying attention. Giants. I'm sorry it just sounds so funny.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was all 'what they heck are these people talking about??? Giants???' Now I see. My phone loves to help me spell  I ment goats but hey I'm sure giants could do the same lol.....see I got a smile out of ya yet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss :hug: There are really no words that can be said to heal a heart that has been broken, what has gotten me through the losses I've had, the most recent being my 13 year old beloved doe Bootsie, was to read the Rainbow Bridge poem.... I know that my girl is with her original herdmates and is waiting for me.

Your little girl is waiting there for the time she see's you again :hug:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

;(


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a pygmy goat doeling once who was the sweetest thing!!! She was all black except her ears but her personality is why I fell in love with her. One day she was absolutely normal. Next day i was helping my church clean up branches from this big storm that came through once I got home I went to go check on my goats and feed them. Well I had my feed and went into the stall and she was dead. My first goat that ever died. I ran inside and got my mom but I was in shock but trying not to cry because we had a lot of guest over. It was the most horrible thing and I think what tears me up the most is because I don't know what caused it and it made me feel like I had failed. It broke my heart. Now I am paranoid and keep remembering her and hoping I don't ever see my goats like that again!!! Although I had a few more sicknesses and it killed two of my goats, but thanks to this forum it has helped me learn so much more about goats than I had. Also it makes me feel a little better that other people have went through this. It hurts I know but it helps me as a goat herder to strive for my goals as to keeping a healthy herd. Last year was a rotten year but for Pete's sake!!! This year is gonna be way better than the last or I'm just gonna go insane!!! So sorry for your loss  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## jaceypaige123 (Mar 16, 2014)

My goat named Felix passed away last week ..... I know your pain my friend !


Sent from my me


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so sorry katie :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: So very sorry :hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry. I think it's realky worse when they seem fine...no issues...healthy...and then, just gone. It happens. Doesn't make it easier tho. (((Hugs)))

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

It is terrible to lose them. Just heartbreaking. The thing that is so great is you have a whole support group of goat lovers on here that completely understand your pain. I feel like we all care so much about our own animals that we just want to share our experiences to help others avoid trouble. I personally don't have nearby people that have goats that "get it" that you have so much emotionally invested in them. It seems like everyone on here loves their animals like I do. So thankful to have a place like this to share our joys, our sadness and concerns and support. We are all thinking of you and are giving you a big hug from our homes!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes exactly!!!! goat people are the greatest!! Most just seem so much nicer than the average person. And if someone didnt love their goats why in the world would they be on goatspot. So you know that everyone cares alot about their goats. Because they give of their time researching and helping other goat owners!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Clearly despite the love she gave and received, this world just was not ready for her yet. Don't you worry, she's all good, she'll be by your side for eternity, you won't have a moment alone! I hope your pain lessens with time, but not your memories or your love...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

One of my first goats was a baby lamancha buck named Billy. One day I went to the pasture to bring him home and a mt lion held Billy by the neck in his mouth. I could see his lifeless eyes in his dangling head 
My one doe and I were so sad, he was so sweet and would lay on my lap....
I missed him a lot. 
But I made myself realize that life moves on with or without you, and I couldn't waste precious time mourning over the past. I still miss the little guy, but there's too much happiness that goes on with my goats like New additions and babies to continue grieving forever. 
I keep my memories of him in my heart forever, just not in my head where it'll hurt too much.
Hugs to you during this sad time


----------



## goat_lover125 (Aug 13, 2013)

I lost one also, my parents were there, i was gone and didn't find out until i got home the day after his death. He was my first goat, a pygmy goat. But don't feel bad, you couldn't have done anything about and the Lord has a plan for all of us. That was his plan, but he's in a better place now :hug:


----------

